# Feeling blindsided



## SherrieB (Feb 14, 2007)

Just recently my husband of 6 years told me that he isn't in love with me anymore. I am totally freaking out. I am so in love with him. I am due to give birth to our second child anyday now. I feel this overwhelming sadness and incredibly lonely. He doesn't seem to think anything can change.


----------



## DonnaL (Apr 10, 2007)

sherrieB i know exactly how you feel, my husband of 17 yrs (weve been together for 23 yrs) recently broke down and told me , after a very unhappy confusing 12 mths , that he didnt feel that he loved me any more.At first i was devastated, we have 4 children and i know i love him very much.We went and saw our GP and he feels my husband is Depressed, he is now on medication which has helped a little and we are going to councelling both together and seperate.My husband doesnt want o leave me, he wants to work through this, I feel he still loves me but he has just lost sight of this and he says he is ''emotionless'' at the moment.The councellor has told me to focus on his actions rather than what he is saying at the moment, he is still with me, he cares about me and is upset at having to put me through this we stil have a full sex life,well as full as the effects of medication and depression will allow.All I want is him to tell me it will work out and that he does love me but at the moment he cant, the councellor feels that he has problems with suppressing his feelings of anger, frustration and resentment and this needs to be addressed before we can fix us.


----------



## Barb (Apr 14, 2007)

Sherrie-
Wow...do I feel your pain. Mine just did the same thing. I've been married to him for 13 years. He just came out with that one. I don't know where to go from here. I feel so very sad and betrayed, too. I don't really know what to do now. I saw Donna's posting regarding her husband and the meds and wonder if that would work for your husband (??). Mine won't go to therapy, though. I've decided that I am going myself..don't know if it will help, but I need to do something. How about you - do you have the ability to do that?

I wonder if the birth is just overwhelming to him.?..lots more responsibility, lots more required from him...etc? I know that doesn't make any sense whatsoever...as you are the one giving birth....men are just such a strange animal!!!! I am so happy for you in this time, and hope that he will come to his senses and just realize that he needs to put his "big-boy" boots on and be the support that you need. Please hang in there..and great luck on that beautiful little one!

Barb


----------

